# VIDEO: Rare Argentina Winter Ice Break



## ecobcg (9 Jul 2008 às 12:16)

http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2008/07/080708-glacier-video-ap.html


"_July 8, 2008—Argentina's Perito Moreno glacier is in the midst of a spectacular rupture. No large Argentina glacier has broken like this in winter since records began in 1917, officials say.

© 2008 National Geographic (AP) _"


No final do video, é dito que alguns cientistas julgam que esta ruptura no glaciar se deve ao aquecimento global, enquanto que outros cientistas dizem que isso se deveu à posição do glaciar. Fica a dúvida...


----------

